# Eric’s Shed - show me your burls



## BangleGuy (Dec 17, 2020)

So we were having a good ole time talking about some burly exotic wood I offered for sale, and somehow the topic turned to my mystery shed. Of course, pictures are required! So instead of simply showing my shed, I thought it might be fun to exchange pictures of either the most exotic / interesting (or otherwise) piece of wood you have, or a picture of your wood storage or shed.

Who knows, this could be fun - or turn out like me being Geraldo Rivera at Al Capone’s vault!

and now for some suspenseful waiting! 

(And yes, I will post a picture of my shed and contents! Ha!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2020)

I gotta find some. I don't have any on my tablet....


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 17, 2020)

So here’s the outside of the shed

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 17, 2020)

Alright, alright!
So here’s what WAS in that shed for a while... drum roll

My best Burl hands down is this monster piece of Afzelia Burl I picked up from Gilmer Wood 6 or 7 years ago. I bought two of these, cut one up for bangles and didn’t have the heart to cut on this one. Wow! this thing is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2020)

BangleGuy said:


> Alright, alright!
> So here’s what WAS in that shed for a while... drum roll
> 
> My best Burl hands down is this monster piece of Afzelia Burl I picked up from Gilmer Wood 6 or 7 years ago. I bought two of these, cut one up for bangles and didn’t have the heart to cut on this one. Wow! this thing is amazing.
> ...


Just amazing!!!!


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah, if you cut up that burl we're going to put padding on the walls of your shed and lock the door.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2020)

@Mike1950


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2020)

That's a great looking Harbor Freight furniture dolly!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 18, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 18, 2020)

I think I have burl envy.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 18, 2020)

BangleGuy said:


> Alright, alright!
> So here’s what WAS in that shed for a while... drum roll
> 
> My best Burl hands down is this monster piece of Afzelia Burl I picked up from Gilmer Wood 6 or 7 years ago. I bought two of these, cut one up for bangles and didn’t have the heart to cut on this one. Wow! this thing is amazing.
> ...



I'll take it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 18, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That's a great looking Harbor Freight furniture dolly!!


Ain’t it though! Of course, it has the classic stuck wheel and will only roll in large circles. Like the shopping cart that always wants to steer itself into the store shelving!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 18, 2020)

Shed - what shed? Don't got no stinking wood shed! Wait! Come to think about it - I do! Abandoned playhouse that I built for my daughter. I think she only played in it one time - I didn't put A/C in it! So mama uses it for antiques storage and I am allowed to put my mower and a few pieces of mahogany, some cherry, and my bomb in it! Anyways - not a burl, but two pairs of knife scales in end grain black and white ebony I think are rather special!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 18, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Shed - what shed? Don't got no stinking wood shed! Wait! Come to think about it - I do! Abandoned playhouse that I built for my daughter. I think she only played in it one time - I didn't put A/C in it! So mama uses it for antiques storage and I am allowed to put my mower and a few pieces of mahogany and cherry in it! Anyways - not a burl, but two pairs of knife scales in end grain black and white ebony I think are rather special!
> 
> View attachment 198302


That’s some amazing patterns. Mesmerizing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

